# Manchester day out & drinks? Saturday 1st October



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2016)

timeforanother suggests we get together in sunny Mancunia, but it turns out to fall to muggins here to create the thread, so here we are 

*At this point, just trying to gauge interest. *If the numbers are sufficient - even if it's a handful, then we can collectively sort proper details and I'll edit them all in.

The basic plan would be meet at some city centre pub, somewhere between lunchtime and mid-afternoon. From there the thinking is Manchester Art Gallery's free exhibition of 100 Years of Vogue Photography , from the National Portrait Gallery in _la di dah fancy London_. Then later probably MOSI, also free, for some fine old steam engine smells and the odd Cold War jet and such.

All regularly interspersed with food and drink, and concluding with something TBD - largely depends on numbers as to what is and isn't feasible. Plenty of options either way, such as Skamel at Matt and Phreds or indeed any number of obnoxious hipster cocktails to openly sneer at whilst secretly having a fine time of it.

All welcome to come and go at any time, split and regroup however you see fit.

If the date really doesn't suit, feel free to suggest another, but let's run with this for now and see who's interested.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 11, 2016)

Good thread M, let's merge and stand united.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 11, 2016)

Like the jazz club idea too, good place. I'll check out skamel tomorrow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 12, 2016)

Might be able to bob along for a few hours, but not a full day session.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 12, 2016)

S'good enough for me


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 12, 2016)

Posting to both of our threads, but I did 'report' us in the hope the threads get merged.

How about starting in the Vine Inn, 12-1 until we get most of us together. As ever, other ideas are welcome.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 12, 2016)

We need to acquire some unwitting victims first.

Ripped off the Blackpool thread:

moose Shirl Glitter Throbbing Angel 5t3IIa sojourner Fez909 Supine cyberfairy friedaweed kalidarkone StoneRoad Espresso Favelado aqua fizzerbird Orang Utan farmerbarleymow tangerinedream Sweet Meiga friendofdorothy hiccup rich! 

Tag your friends, tag 'em all.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 12, 2016)

I like the idea but that date is a big day in Todmorden with Tor Press- Zines, Prints and other nice things. so I can't make it  but should you all decide to go to Tod for a great day/night out... 

only 30 minutes from Manc on't train


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 12, 2016)

mauvais said:


> We need to acquire some unwitting victims first.
> 
> Ripped off the Blackpool thread:
> 
> ...


There are reasons for you to cohost this.

Good fellow. And good on the Blackpoolers for making us get started.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 13, 2016)

Urbz two months in a row?! 

maybe/probably come to this, aye


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 13, 2016)

There is a bit of a break, and you know you want to. Who can't resist Manchester in the rain?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm an unlikely. May attend for a bit but will probs have the kids in tow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm also a no  Am moving the rest  of my stuff up from lah di da London that weekend


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't make October but will be in Manchester at the end of November so discuss all the good things to see and do here so I can do them without you lot. Thanks.

Also where has the most cats and or beer


----------



## mauvais (Sep 13, 2016)

Callie said:


> I can't make October but will be in Manchester at the end of November so discuss all the good things to see and do here so I can do them without you lot. Thanks.
> 
> Also where has the most cats and or beer


There's a cat cafe, Callie. But will it still be there in November? Who knows!


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh cats meow meow meow I can take my own beer


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 13, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm an unlikely. May attend for a bit but will probs have the kids in tow


Pretty sure the first part would be kid friendly, as in most of the afternoon. As long as they are happy looking at pictures and trains with a bag of crisps and a lemonade while the nominal grown ups have a beer rather than the lemonade.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 13, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Pretty sure the first part would be kid friendly, as in most of the afternoon. As long as they are happy looking at pictures and trains with a bag of crisps and a lemonade while the nominal grown ups have a beer rather than the lemonade.


The MOSI is great for kids. They can even go on a steam train


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm also a no  Am moving the rest  of my stuff up from lah di da London that weekend



Woohoo 5t3IIa !! But also BOLLOCKS, cos you won't be coming to me London gigs


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 13, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> The MOSI is great for kids. They can even go on a steam train


I don't know if the working trains will be on that day, but yes, lots for the little uns, 1830 Express | Museum of Science and Industry


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2016)

sojourner said:


> Woohoo 5t3IIa !! But also BOLLOCKS, cos you won't be coming to me London gigs


Remind me when it is? I can't pack *all* weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Remind me when it is? I can't pack *all* weekend


Drinks in Manchester? This will go well


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Drinks in Manchester? This will go well


You coming then? Manchester is easier to get to than Blackpool.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You coming then? Manchester is easier to get to than Blackpool.


He will arrive at 1532.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You coming then? Manchester is easier to get to than Blackpool.


Maybe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe


We could meet you at the station with an embarrassing home made sign if you like?


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 13, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We could meet you at the station with an embarrassing home made sign if you like?


If anyone arrives later we should swap numbers or instant messaging phone things before the day.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 13, 2016)

Most probably. If I get over the shits I picked up in Blackpool


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Most probably. If I get over the shits I picked up in Blackpool


Just wear a nappy to be on the safe side.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just wear a nappy to be on the safe side.


Honestly mate I've been doing the samba to the porcelain for two whole weeks. They didn't mention that on the Thomas Cooke website


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We could meet you at the station with an embarrassing home made sign if you like?


I was once met by some "friends" at Dublin airport with a large sign that read "The Incontinence Society of Ireland Welcomes (my real name)" 

1st Oct is possible, but probably just the afternoon, as will most likely have child in tow...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2016)

hiccup said:


> I was once met by some "friends" at Dublin airport with a large sign that read "The Incontinence Society of Ireland Welcomes (my real name)"
> 
> 1st Oct is possible, but probably just the afternoon, as will most likely have child in tow...


Great idea for the sign - thanks.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 14, 2016)

Sigh.  I'm in Manchester but the end of, rather than the start of, October.

Then again, I don't drink.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 17, 2016)

I think this thread wins the popularity contest, but check if there are new posts in the other one.

It will be a success if there are just 2 or 3 of us enjoying having a couple of pints and looking round the gallery and the industry museum.

Be even better if there are a few more.

Count this as a bump, so it is still in folks minds.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm sure there'll be at least a few people who turn up, so we'll have a quorum. 

It's the Science Festival in October too if anyone is interested - although it doesn't start until middle of the month or so.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm sure there'll be at least a few people who turn up, so we'll have a quorum.
> 
> It's the Science Festival in October too if anyone is interested - although it doesn't start until middle of the month or so.


It has been fun punning with you on the silly threads


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 18, 2016)

Maybe we should all bring a can of Carnation, so we spot each other


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Maybe we should all bring a can of Carnation, so we spot each other


That's spoiling the fun of asking random people in a pub 'are you from the Internet?'


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 18, 2016)

Those who have seen me on the ugly mugs might spot me by the big nose.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's spoiling the fun of asking random people in a pub 'are you from the Internet?'



In the last month I have asked three people "Are you an urbanite?"
One of them was!!


----------



## The Boy (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> 'are you from the Internet?'



To which the secret response has always been 'no', iirc.  Makes for a confusing swepp round the pub.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 18, 2016)

I would love to join in... But can't that weekend


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

mango5 said:


> I would love to join in... But can't that weekend


There's always December up in Blackpool if you can make that.


----------



## moose (Sep 19, 2016)

Soz, I'm in Blackpool on the 1st. Just be contrary, like. (and to see th'illuminations)


----------



## mauvais (Sep 23, 2016)

How are the maybes feeling about this? We've got enough to go ahead I think but only just.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2016)

mauvais said:


> How are the maybes feeling about this? We've got enough to go ahead I think but only just.


Trying to organise these things is like herding cats.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 23, 2016)

4 yes and 4 maybes sounds OK to me. If it is definitely on then others can join in at the last minute, otherwise it won't happen this time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2016)

moose said:


> Soz, I'm in Blackpool on the 1st. Just be contrary, like. (and to see th'illuminations)


So you'd rather go to look at some light bulbs than come out on the piss with us?


----------



## moose (Sep 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So you'd rather go to look at some light bulbs than come out on the piss with us?


When I've got a (by Blackpool standards) fancy hotel booked and a vegan Chinese tea, yes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2016)

Blackpool 'illuminations' -


----------



## mauvais (Sep 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Trying to organise these things is like herding cats.


I explained it to the missus as organising an anarchist meetup and I got one of _those_ looks.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Blackpool 'illuminations' -


Way too generous


----------



## hiccup (Sep 23, 2016)

mauvais said:


> How are the maybes feeling about this? We've got enough to go ahead I think but only just.


I'm out. Will be on call at work, so Manchester is a bit far


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2016)

mauvais said:


> How are the maybes feeling about this? We've got enough to go ahead I think but only just.


Not sure if I can do next weekend. Will try and get to Blackpool though!


----------



## FullFathomFive (Sep 24, 2016)

Gutted. I'm on Manchester the weds before (28th) and looking to share a few pints...


----------



## binka (Sep 26, 2016)

I might be tempted to come for a drink but not for all the cultural stuff - i'm more of a sit in the pub listening to someone going on with themselves kind of man


----------



## mauvais (Sep 28, 2016)

binka said:


> I might be tempted to come for a drink but not for all the cultural stuff - i'm more of a sit in the pub listening to someone going on with themselves kind of man


Don't worry, we can find some sort of culture-free creche for you whilst we pretend to be the intelligentsia.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 30, 2016)

Right, when and where are we meeting? timeforanother

If you're coming you can PM me and I'll give you my number, then you can find out where we are at any point


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 30, 2016)

I reckon start in the Vine, as it is a proper pub near the gallery. 1 o'clock? https://thevineinn-public.sharepoint.com/
I'll PM you after work.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll be at the Vine - wearing a yellow carnation and a rolled up copy of the FT.


----------



## Callie (Sep 30, 2016)

FullFathomFive said:


> Gutted. I'm on Manchester the weds before (28th) and looking to share a few pints...


Ahhh that's when I'm going to be there  maybe we should organise our own meet. How do you feel about cats?!

Also FFF? is that a new name for an old poster?!


----------



## mango5 (Sep 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Also FFF? is that a new name for an old poster?!


Don't reckon it's fudgey if that's who you have in mind.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 30, 2016)

Have a lovely time- I have the child who would annoy everybody so can't come- going to Apple Day in Ulverston instead


----------



## Callie (Sep 30, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Don't reckon it's fudgey if that's who you have in mind.


I did!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2016)

Are you a local timeforanother ?

This is gonna be the worst Mancunian meet ever if the participants are:

Two smoggies and whatever mauvais is - some kind of French twee/City of London stockbroker hybrid, I gather.

Plus you.

You better be fully kitted out in Madchester gear and have a brother you hate otherwise I'm out


----------



## mauvais (Sep 30, 2016)

I hope your preview holds as a review afterwards


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

There is the food festival on in Albert Square today too:

10 highlights at the Manchester Food and Drink Festival hub

Edit for a better link:

Manchester Food and Drink Festival 2016 | Manchester Food & Drink Festival 2016


----------



## mauvais (Oct 1, 2016)

I will see you folk at the Vine about 1ish. If anyone is coming along later, PM me for my number (or timeforanother's) or just ask on the thread as I'll get alerts.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 1, 2016)

How many of our maybes are yeses, by the way?

mwgdrwg sojourner binka neonwilderness


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> How many of our maybes are yeses, by the way?
> 
> mwgdrwg sojourner binka neonwilderness


I'm sat on my sofa, so fairly unlikely to make it. Will aim to do Blackpool though


----------



## mauvais (Oct 1, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sat on my sofa, so fairly unlikely to make it. Will aim to do Blackpool though


NO LIKES FOR YOU


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> NO LIKES FOR YOU


Manchester isn't even north anyway


----------



## mauvais (Oct 1, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Manchester isn't even north anyway


New plan everyone - round to nw's gaff for an impromptu north-off


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 1, 2016)

Have fun Urbs - can't make it myself - if anyone is tweeting/instawotsitting - let us know


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sat on my sofa, so fairly unlikely to make it. Will aim to do Blackpool though


Bone idle far Northerners.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm in the pub - the ground floor bar. It's dead.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm on the tram, will be there fairly soon.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 1, 2016)

Look out for a confused numpty with lime green shoelaces.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2016)

Stuck in Leeds still - there's a train I can't get on that won't move which is stopping the train I can get on from coming into the station. 

Arguments between the driver and what looks like the station manager. Chaos


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Stuck in Leeds still - there's a train I can't get on that won't move which is stopping the train I can get on from coming into the station.
> 
> Arguments between the driver and what looks like the station manager. Chaos


Twoc the train - it's the only way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Managed to leave Leeds Fez909?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Managed to leave Leeds Fez909?


Yep, just at Hudd!

Taking forever because of the trains in front of us now 

Should be with you guys next Tuesday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

friedaweed - you coming today you reprobate?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, just at Hudd!
> 
> Taking forever because of the trains in front of us now
> 
> Should be with you guys next Tuesday


But there's always trains in front - that how the rail network operates


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Are you there yet Fez909?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2016)

10 mins away. You still in the vine?



farmerbarleymow said:


> Are you there yet Fez909?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> 10 mins away. You still in the vine?


Still in the Vine. About to head to Albert Square to get some food.


----------



## binka (Oct 1, 2016)

Forgot my girlfriends family is visiting so I've got to concentrate my efforts on being affable and interesting for them instead of some odd ball internet people. Hopefully next time!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> How many of our maybes are yeses, by the way?
> 
> mwgdrwg ...



Can't make it, though I will be having a civilised all day bender in Manchester on the 14th 

Have fun today!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> friedaweed - you coming today you reprobate?


Ah sorry chucks I've had a bit of a mare and missed the date for this. Have a fab time. Bet you're all well pissed by now 

Enjoy xx


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Ah sorry chucks I've had a bit of a mare and missed the date for this. Have a fab time. Bet you're all well pissed by now
> 
> Enjoy xx



Suprisingly civilised when I left Atlas bar about half an hour ago.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 1, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> about half an hour ago.


half an hours a long time int north...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

blairsh said:


> half an hours a long time int north...



True - they're probably vomitting into the gutter by now.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 1, 2016)

Northern monkeys


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

blairsh said:


> Northern monkeys



Nah, not at all true - we even had a mooch around the art gallery.  

Didn't undertsand any of it mind, given we're inherently thicko Northerners, but we graced the artistic portals if nowt else.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 1, 2016)

Last time i went to Manchester for a drink all my friends when to a gallery beforehand. By the time i met them about 30minutes after they left the gallery, they were all fucked


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Booze tally for the afternoon - three pints and one G & T and a 5 mile walk.  It only goes horribly and drunkenly wrong when wrong 'uns like friedaweed and Shirl are in attendance...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

T'was good to meet timeforanother mauvais and Fez909 today.


----------



## Callie (Oct 1, 2016)

How very civilised, never knew you Northerns had it in you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

Callie said:


> How very civilised, never knew you Northerns had it in you



We surprise ourselves sometimes.


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 1, 2016)

It was a smallish meet up, but the conversation didn't lack. Lovely to meet everyone.

Maybe we can do the steam trains in the new year, and make more clear that any brats in tow are more than welcome. Maybe with beer breaks in places chosen that accomodate them properly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2016)

And mauvais is indeed stereotypically French - beret, onions and fey. He gave us a soliloquy on the French political scene and the merits and dismerits of François Hollande. In French. So fuck knows what he was actually saying.  

Who knew from a boy from NW England?


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 2, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And mauvais is indeed stereotypically French - beret, onions and fey. He gave us a soliloquy on the French political scene and the merits and dismerits of François Hollande. In French. So fuck knows what he was actually saying.
> 
> Who knew from a boy from NW England?


We had a wasp too, for a while (insect kind).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 2, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> We had a wasp too, for a while (insect kind).



A wasp I named fizzerbird


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2016)

Cheers guys - excellent day and glad to meet you all


----------



## killer b (Oct 2, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Booze tally for the afternoon - three pints and one G & T and a 5 mile walk.  It only goes horribly and drunkenly wrong when wrong 'uns like friedaweed and Shirl are in attendance...


I seem to remember at the first urban meet I attended handing out bombs of speed in the pool room of the peveril of the peak, at about 3 in the afternoon. Happy days.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 2, 2016)

killer b said:


> I seem to remember at the first urban meet I attended handing out bombs of speed in the pool room of the peveril of the peak, at about 3 in the afternoon. Happy days.


We've all become staid in our middle age.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2016)

So the non-Mancunians Manchester meet was great. Was really nice to meet you guys. A bit of culture, tasty food, alcohol and surprisingly good weather. What else do you need? Nice one, cheers


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2016)

killer b said:


> I seem to remember at the first urban meet I attended handing out bombs of speed in the pool room of the peveril of the peak, at about 3 in the afternoon. Happy days.


 I remember being in that pub but unsurprisingly not a lot else.  I think that was the meet were I walked into the pub near the station and bees opening sentence was "go snort this"  ah those were the days...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

killer b said:


> I seem to remember at the first urban meet I attended handing out bombs of speed in the pool room of the peveril of the peak, at about 3 in the afternoon. Happy days.



I don't recall that/wasn't there/where's mine /etc



farmerbarleymow said:


> We've all become staid in our middle age.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 2, 2016)

ah missed this - haven't been on the forums regularly for a while. 

Any coming up in the next few months?

Can i come?


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 2, 2016)

Maybe in the new year. Blackpool in the winter first.

But of course you can come.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> I seem to remember at the first urban meet I attended handing out bombs of speed in the pool room of the peveril of the peak, at about 3 in the afternoon. Happy days.



Err, I don't remember that either killer b 

I either wasn't there, or it was the day I was hustling/fucking with the heads of all those lairy blokes on the pool table 

Was that the time when we went that gay club, you and missus got bus to Preston and I ended up having to wait for the first train home?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyway sorry - missed this completely


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2016)

sojourner said:


> Err, I don't remember that either killer b
> 
> I either wasn't there, or it was the day I was hustling/fucking with the heads of all those lairy blokes on the pool table
> 
> Was that the time when we went that gay club, you and missus got bus to Preston and I ended up having to wait for the first train home?


No, it was some time before then, maybe 2003/4?


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 4, 2016)

Sorry if we were all softies on Saturday  

We probably will be next time too, if we want it to be kid friendly, now we are all a bit older (and we want the people with kids to be able to join in).

There is always the evening for raucousness.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A wasp I named fizzerbird


 You really REALLY do not want to go there after yesterday's battle with them yet again...my grass is now knee high...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> You really REALLY do not want to go there after yesterday's battle with them yet again...my grass is now knee high...


Look on the bright side - you have a luxurious garden as a result. Good habitat for all sorts of beasties.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Look on the bright side - you have a luxurious garden as a result. Good habitat for all sorts of beasties.



it is now costing me a bottle of prosecco and a chinese to get my lawn cut by a fearless comrade!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> it is now costing me a bottle of prosecco and a chinese to get my lawn cut by a fearless comrade!



That might be a business opportunity for me - hire myself out to waspo-phobes to do routine stuff like grass cutting.


----------



## moose (Oct 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> I seem to remember at the first urban meet I attended handing out bombs of speed in the pool room of the peveril of the peak, at about 3 in the afternoon. Happy days.


I think that was the one where I ended up breaking out of Kidda's house by climbing a gate at 5am, but without the use of my eyes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 10, 2016)

moose said:


> I think that was the one where I ended up breaking out of Kidda's house by climbing a gate at 5am, but without the use of my eyes.


Was that the one where I fell over and cut my chin? Although think that was around 2005 so maybe a different one.


----------



## moose (Oct 10, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Was that the one where I fell over and cut my chin? Although think that was around 2005 so maybe a different one.


Might have been - they all blur into one after a while  Didn't you go arse over tit down the stairs of the Phoenix?


----------



## FullFathomFive (Oct 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> Ahhh that's when I'm going to be there  maybe we should organise our own meet. How do you feel about cats?!
> 
> Also FFF? is that a new name for an old poster?!



Sorry i didnt check Urban before going out. Managed to convince a mate from Bolton to come in and have a few with me.

Oh and I like cats, but im not Fudgie, but i have been around here for a few years.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 10, 2016)

moose said:


> Might have been - they all blur into one after a while  Didn't you go arse over tit down the stairs of the Phoenix?


That's the one. Or at least, that's the most likely explanation. I was far too twatted to remember anything.


----------

